# DCWC this weekend.



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Who's coming and who's playing wallflower??
> 
> Just curious as to whether it will be a profitable weekend. Who's shooting for crispies??


I'll be there, but will leave the "crispy" decision on the 600 round until after I make the trip around the Field course - just not sure of all the "changes" yet. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Who's coming and who's playing wallflower??
> 
> Just curious as to whether it will be a profitable weekend. Who's shooting for crispies??


I unfortunately :sad: am out...


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Who's coming and who's playing wallflower??
> 
> Just curious as to whether it will be a profitable weekend. Who's shooting for crispies??


Barring any last minute work snafus, I plan on being there.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll be there, but will leave the "crispy" decision on the 600 round until after I make the trip around the Field course - just not sure of all the "changes" yet. :wink:


I've been fiddling around with my setup as well. Just trying to gain and "advantage" I can. It is definitely different. I hope I can get used to it.

I am planning on being there for the early field round as well. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok kiddies....come play and bring plenty of .....Crispys:wink:
I may have this Fireball burning the competition.....Strapthis...ya listening:darkbeer:

I even heard a rumor that there may be a sighting of Got Lucky
included something about needing to shoot friday to get marks...go figure:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> Ok kiddies....come play and bring plenty of .....Crispys:wink:
> I may have this Fireball burning the competition.....Strapthis...ya listening:darkbeer:
> 
> *I even heard a rumor that there may be a sighting of Got Lucky*
> included something about needing to shoot friday to get marks...go figure:tongue:


Now THAT would be impressive!!!

Since it's not raining today, can we meet at DCWC vs Carolina? I can be there early (3:30) if you can come. I'd really like to shoot the lizard some more out there before Sat.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Now THAT would be impressive!!!
> 
> Since it's not raining today, can we meet at DCWC vs Carolina? I can be there early (3:30) if you can come. I'd really like to shoot the lizard some more out there before Sat.


your on.....and it's ON:wink:

I was already planning my day to be out there.....just like yesterday...and the day before....and the day before....and.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> your on.....and it's ON:wink:
> 
> *I was already planning my day to be out there.....just like yesterday...and the day before....and the day before....and....*.


Now that just isn't fair.  

See you between 3:00 & 3:30 - be sure the "licker" knows where we'll be.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Is this party open to just anybody???

Since I couldn't shoot yesterday and can't this weekend, maybe I can talk both the bosses into letting me make it...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Is this party open to just anybody???
> 
> Since I couldn't shoot yesterday and can't this weekend, maybe I can talk both the bosses into letting me make it...


As far as I'm concerned it is. As regular as I am at DCWC, "officially" I'm still a "visitor", but I've never heard any of the members complain about anyone coming (except maybe Bees :wink

BTW: How are the back stabs working for you?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> As far as I'm concerned it is. As regular as I am at DCWC, "officially" I'm still a "visitor", but I've never heard any of the members complain about anyone coming (except maybe Bees :wink
> 
> BTW: How are the back stabs working for you?


I am going to see if I can't work it out...I might could make it there around 4:15-4:30 maybe...

I haven't been shooting the 'curve much so not too sure on the v-bars yet...going to wait for indoor with it I think...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Ok kiddies....come play and bring plenty of .....Crispys:wink:
> I may have this Fireball burning the competition.....Strapthis...ya listening:darkbeer:
> 
> *I even heard a rumor that there may be a sighting of Got Lucky*
> included something about needing to shoot friday to get marks...go figure:tongue:


I always look forward to meeting some of the AT Legends.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I always look forward to meeting some of the AT Legends.


You won't be disappointed - here she is "schooling" Jarlicker on a few things. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You won't be disappointed - here she is "schooling" Jarlicker on a few things. :wink:


Jarlicker looks like he doesn't even care what she's saying!!!:zip:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Spoon....you're way too perceptive:wink:

...and to quote our surprise guest:

"PLLLEEEASSSEEEEEE.....Tell Spoon I will be giving autographs right after my
interviews and photo session."

btw
she's packing her shotgun to school the turkeys on the skeet/trap/clays fields too:tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Now I'm double  I can't come...I think Lucky with a shotgun would be fun to watch...

I'm out for this afternoon too...just had a meeting scheduled that I need to be at


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Now I'm double  I can't come...I think Lucky with a shotgun would be fun to watch...
> 
> I'm out for this afternoon too...just had a meeting scheduled that I need to be at


:blah::blah::blah::blah:

Man up and get SICK!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> :blah::blah::blah::blah:
> 
> Man up and get SICK!


Unfortunately I have a vested interest in making sure things go the way I want them to...If I was half dead, I would be going to this meeting...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Spoon....you're way too perceptive:wink:
> 
> ...and to quote our surprise guest:
> 
> ...


I am so looking forward to my autograph. Do you think she'll take a picture with me. Now I have to bring my camera too!!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Annie Oakley aint got nottin on Ms Lucky.
She could dust a rising teal at 50 paces.

Lucky is trying to tell me how easy it is to shoot an arrow clean into the little hole on the CD.

I told her I thought learning to shot a level would be much easier.

Then we spoke of all the different ways to ship bows across the country.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Annie Oakley aint got nottin on Ms Lucky.
> She could dust a rising teal at 50 paces.
> 
> Lucky is trying to tell me how easy it is to shoot an arrow clean into the little hole on the CD.
> ...


This might very well be the first AT "inside joke" that I understand all the parts. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You a little slow on the uptake or something???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You a little slow on the uptake or something???


Nope - just the red-headed step-child. :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

What time is this gonna start tomorrow. I was planning on being there at about 8:30. I can change that if I have to but I want to make sure we have time to get done before the 600.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> What time is this gonna start tomorrow. I was planning on being there at about 8:30. I can change that if I have to but I want to make sure we have time to get done before the 600.


As usual, I'm always early, but as short as the days are getting we probably won't have enough light until about 8:30 so that time is good.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Cool. I'm really looking forward to shooting with you. I know we've shot the **** a little bit but it'll be nice to actually shoot arrows.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Cool. I'm really looking forward to shooting with you. I know we've shot the **** a little bit but it'll be nice to actually shoot arrows.


AMEN - it's going to be a good day!


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> AMEN - it's going to be a good day!


ANY day out shooting with friends is a good day (/end Martha Stewart paraphrase)


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

SCarson said:


> ANY day out shooting with friends is a good day (/end Martha Stewart paraphrase)


(end ALL references to Martha Stewart)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> (end ALL references to Martha Stewart)


And OJ - it was 13 years ago today that he was found "not guilty"


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And OJ - it was 13 years ago today that he was found "not guilty"


Why can't you people just face it. HE DIDN'T DO IT!!!:wink::tongue:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Spoon13 said:


> Why can't you people just face it. HE DIDN'T DO IT!!!:wink::tongue:


C'mon guys. It was a joke.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> C'mon guys. It was a joke.


Well you upset me so bad with your "didn't do it" comment that I guess I'm going to have to "sit you down" on Sat. :wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well you upset me so bad with your "didn't do it" comment that I guess I'm going to have to "sit you down" on Sat. :wink::wink::wink::wink:


Can't we all just get along? Ooops....sorry...another one for the historical recycle bin.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Can't we all just get along? Ooops....sorry...another one for the historical recycle bin.


Just in case you guys can't "really" see my avatar. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just in case you guys can't "really" see my avatar. :wink:


You spend all week working on that thing??? We see it already...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You spend all week working on that thing??? *We see it already.*..


Yep, In your worst nightmares!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well you upset me so bad with your "didn't do it" comment that I guess I'm going to have to "sit you down" on Sat. :wink::wink::wink::wink:


Just remember, you'll have to "step up" to do it!!!:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

SCarson said:


> Can't we all just get along? Ooops....sorry...another one for the historical recycle bin.


Priceless.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep, In your worst nightmares!


Is that all you got...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Is that all you got...???


I'll show you what else I got - oops, forgot, you're :no: coming. :thumbs_do Is it because you are :nervous s or maybe it has to do with your number of :flypig: ?

And don't give me any lip concerning soccer, it's getting to be a :deadhorse

:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll show you what else I got - oops, forgot, you're :no: coming. :thumbs_do Is it because you are :nervous s or maybe it has to do with your number of :flypig: ?
> 
> And don't give me any lip concerning soccer, it's getting to be a :deadhorse
> 
> :boink::boink::boink:


That's a bit more like what I would expect to hear from you...

Smart money is on Spoon, snapthis and jarlicker though:tongue:....

I really do wish I could be there...I'm still trying to find an opening:ninja:...but the trap is pretty air tight...:sad:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> That's a bit more like what I would expect to hear from you...
> 
> Smart money is on Spoon, snapthis and jarlicker though:tongue:....
> 
> I really do wish I could be there...I'm still trying to find an opening:ninja:...but the trap is pretty air tight...:sad:


I just hope Spoon & I get to shoot the same target - I really want a shot at some of those logs he shoots - that is if he can put 1 in the 10 ring. 

I'm telling you, StrapThis is history - he had his day. :wink:

Jarlicker? Sooner or later that "machine" is going to stump his toe and when he does, I plan to be there. :tongue: He admitted last evening that Mac & I were scaring him. :zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK folks, headed to the hospital to check on the daughter - we'll take this up on the range in the morning - at least some of us will. :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I just hope Spoon & I get to shoot the same target - I really want a shot at some of those logs he shoots - that is if he can put 1 in the 10 ring.
> 
> I'm telling you, StrapThis is history - he had his day. :wink:
> 
> Jarlicker? Sooner or later that "machine" is going to stump his toe and when he does, I plan to be there. :tongue: He admitted last evening that Mac & I were scaring him. :zip:


Considering you only shoot five's, I think his logs will be safe.  :zip:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK folks, headed to the hospital to check on the daughter - we'll take this up on the range in the morning - at least some of us will. :wink:


Hope she's doing well. See you just past the creak of dawn...or there bouts.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I just hope Spoon & I get to shoot the same target - I really want a shot at some of those logs he shoots - that is if he can put 1 in the 10 ring.


If you can hit them, shootem up. I got 12 of them and know where to get more!!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Come on out and bring your skewers. On the menu for tommorrows shoot we be freshly smacked around lizzard on a pointy stick.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Come on out and bring your skewers. On the menu for tommorrows shoot we be freshly smacked around lizzard on a pointy stick.


In my best Rodney Dangerfield voice: "I don't get no respect".


----------

